# Database Discussions > Sybase >  Sybase Installation

## Santosh Sawant

Hi Guys,

I am trying to Install Sybase Adaptive Server 12.5 on Windows NT 4.0 SP5. First phase of installation went fine but after root it prompts me to Create Adaptive Server and then Configure Adaptive Server. There I enter all default information as per the Installation Manual. And when I hit Continue Key after providing information for Configure Adaptive Server, it shows me creating Master database and all. But at the end it prompt me error message, which is :

SERVER ERROR: Failed to boot Server ROGER;  process is running but server is unavailable.

When I hit ok for this error, I get another error:
Task Failed: Start the Sybase Server. Terminating Configuration.


I checked error log file also but not much help.. Only line which looks fishy to me is:

Warning: ASE_HA has no valid license and therefore is not initialized.

But we got Valid licence agreement with Sybase but no support upto now.

Can any body give me any clues..

Many thanks in advance.

Regards,
Santosh

----------


## Dan

Santosh,

First thing I can think of is the size of your swap file. It needs to be at least 1.5 times the size of physical memory or Sybase will not start. 

Good luck,

Dan

------------
Santosh Sawant at 10/3/01 8:01:08 AM

Hi Guys,

I am trying to Install Sybase Adaptive Server 12.5 on Windows NT 4.0 SP5. First phase of installation went fine but after root it prompts me to Create Adaptive Server and then Configure Adaptive Server. There I enter all default information as per the Installation Manual. And when I hit Continue Key after providing information for Configure Adaptive Server, it shows me creating Master database and all. But at the end it prompt me error message, which is :

SERVER ERROR: Failed to boot Server ROGER;  process is running but server is unavailable.

When I hit ok for this error, I get another error:
Task Failed: Start the Sybase Server. Terminating Configuration.


I checked error log file also but not much help.. Only line which looks fishy to me is:

Warning: ASE_HA has no valid license and therefore is not initialized.

But we got Valid licence agreement with Sybase but no support upto now.

Can any body give me any clues..

Many thanks in advance.

Regards,
Santosh

----------

